# Robin's Service Information - Obituary added



## janette

The services for Robin will be at Williams Funeral Directors in Garland.   The visitation is Friday 7-9pm and the service Saturday at 2pm.

http://www.williamsfuneral.com/

I haven't had a chance to talk to the family much but will be going to the service and maybe the visitation.   Keep them all in your thoughts and prayers as they go through this 

Her obituary is in today's paper.   

Robin Jonell Levy 



> LEVY, ROBIN JONELL was born May 24, 1979 and passed away June 18, 2003. Our most giving and loving daughter, mother, sister and friend slipped from our arms to enter forever peace. Robin had the most vibrant personality and giving heart of any angel on earth. Robin over came many obstacles in her short life, always reaching out for new and exciting adventures. She said her greatest achievement had been reached when she had the wonderful experience of becoming Caitlyn Elizabeth's mother on March 30, 1998. Her generosity to all who had the pleasure in sharing her day to day life will always be remembered. Robin never met a stranger and had friends all over the world that she had met through her Disney website. She and her daughter were huge Disney fans and were to begin another adventure to Disney In a few short days. Robin worked for Texas Instruments with the RFID group and loved her job. Her co-workers will always remember her as the "Coupon Queen" as she provided constant treats for her co-workers thru her endless coupons. Without Robin, our hearts are broken and our tears endless, but our memories and joys are unmeasurable. Her laughter and smile will never leave our memories. We will continue to see Robin in her daughter Caitlyn's beauty and personality. We will cherish every second spent with her and try to continue the dreams she had for Caitlyn's future. Robin leaves behind on earth her beautiful forever princess Caitlyn Elizabeth Levy, her best friend and mother, Ellen May: her big brothers, Mark Kaplan and Jonathan Dekle; big sister, Lisa Shantz; her little sisters, Karen May and Jennifer May; her aunts, Judy, Gail and Dorothyln and her uncles, Buddy, Bill and Doyle; her special cousins, Mike, Melanie, Christopher, Heather, Holly, Melissa, Vicki, Jerri, and all her second cousins, who will never forget her Christmas spirit; her new dad, Rick Heimann, and her very special friends, Jennifer, Tariq and Debbie. She is now sitting on the fluffiest cloud with her husband, Dan Stripling, her dad, Dennis May and her very special friend James Orr. Rest our beautiful Robin till we meet again and know we will keep and protect your memories forever in our hearts and soul. Robin will live on forever as she chose giving the ultimate gift as an organ donor. Funeral services will be held at 2:00 p.m. Saturday, June 21, 2003 in Williams Chapel. Interment will follow in Restland Memorial Park. Family will receive friends Friday from 7 to 9 p.m. at Williams Funeral Directors. Williams Funeral Directors Family Owned and Operated Since 1885 716 Main St. Garland TX 972-276-5000


----------



## chell

Janette, thank you for posting this.  I will continue to pray for Robin's family, even harder during the services.


----------



## BWVDenise

Thanks, Janette.  If I could get to Texas, I would.  However, I don't know how well I would be tolerated as I would be a wreck with a capital "W".


----------



## Buckalew

I'm still shocked as I read these posts. 

I will be in prayer for Robin's family and friends as they go through the services. {{{hugs}}} Janette


----------



## browneyes

You're a good friend, Janette. {{hugs}}  Thanks.


----------



## ead79

Thank you for posting this, Janette.  I will be remembering Caitlyn and all of Robin's family in my prayers.  My heart breaks for them.


----------



## Eeyore2U

Janette,

In life we make friends, make aquaintances and see people at distance.  I hope someday, somewhere in my life a person crosses my path that has a genuine concern about me as you seem to have about Robin and Caitlyn.  

My religion tells me that at at time during the year, God looks into his book and sees the deeds you have done good or bad and makes decisions based on those deeds.  If that is true, you are safe.  

My thoughts are with Caitlyn.  My respect goes to you.


----------



## I <3 Eeyore

Thank you so much for keeping us posted. Extra prayers will be going out to the family during those times.


----------



## Tiggeroo

If you can, please post an address where a sympathy card can be sent.


----------



## debster812

Janette,

Thanks for posting this.  

Eeyore2U--I don't know when I have ever been so moved by such eloquent, wonderful words.  Absolutely beautiful.  Janette, please take them to heart.  They are so true.  

Debbie<------who once again, needs some tissues


----------



## janette

I don't have an address right now but hope to get one as some have asked for a place to send things for Caitlyn.    If they aren't comfortable sharing it I'll PM mine and deliver.

Mitch,  Robin and I met first on the boards but I really know her better from the times we've spent together in the last couple of years.    We didn't see each other often and the boards were a way to keep in touch or AOL IM but I like to believe she knew I was here for her.   It's just unbelievable that someone who I was thinking was at a point were she was ready for some of the good things life offers is now gone leaving a little girl that she loved more than anything.


----------



## DonnaS

Perhaps we could have a minute of silence (non-posting) on the boards during her service.


----------



## dbond

Thanks for posting the schedule and the funeral home location Janette.  I'm so sorry that I won't be able to attend the service on Saturday.  I was so hoping that I would be able to.     I will keep the family in my prayers.


----------



## jamsmom

I, too, am intersted in an address when one is available.  I could frive to Garland, but I am not very good at funerals.  That is putting it mildly.


----------



## HauntedMansionGeek

> _Originally posted by DonnaS _
> *Perhaps we could have a minute of silence (non-posting) on the boards during her service. *




What a touching way for everyone here to be able to participate in this sad event.


----------



## CourtasanSatine

I'm only 3 hours or so away but would be a mess,but I'll be praying as hard as ever


----------



## snoopy

Janette -- what is Robin's last name?

Thank you for posting this information.  Please know that we are with you Saturday in spirit, and are cyber hugging you tight......


----------



## janette

Update on pg1 with obit.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Thanks so much, Janette.


----------



## Jeafl

That is one of the most beautiful and touching obituaries I have ever read.  Thanks for posting it Janette.


----------



## helenabear

Thank you Janette...


----------



## honeywolf7

I'm in tears all over again.


----------



## snoopy

That obituary truly is the most beautiful (and bittersweet) I have ever read....... 

God speed, Robin...........


----------



## CourtasanSatine

shedding tears all over again


----------



## jamsmom

> _Originally posted by Jeafl _
> *That is one of the most beautiful and touching obituaries I have ever read.  Thanks for posting it Janette. *



My thoughts, too.


----------



## SuiteDisney

> _Originally posted by Jeafl _
> *That is one of the most beautiful and touching obituaries I have ever read.  Thanks for posting it Janette. *



I thought so, too. I came here to post that, but you beat me to it.

If you follow the link to the obituary that Janet posted,  http://www.legacy.com/dallasmorningnews/LegacySubPage2.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonId=1101299 , at the bottom you can sign the guest book. This might be a nice remembrance for Caitlyn to have when she grows up, to know how many people all over the country cared about her mother.


----------



## s&k'smom

My prayers to her family and especially Caitlyn.  Thank you for posting the notice.


----------



## tc

What beautiful and heartbreaking obituary.  My heart is just breaking for her family. I just went and signed the guest book. I think it's a great way to tell the family how much Robing meant to us, even though many of us never met her in RL.  

Thanks Janette for posting the obit, and *********** for posting the guest book link.


----------



## DonnaS

That is a beautiful obituary.  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## nativetxn

I still can't get my mind around this, it is just so sad.  I continue to pray for little Caitlynn and Robin's family.  This is just hearbreaking.


----------



## dianeschlicht

thanks for the update.


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

Sending my prayers to Caitlyn and the rest of Robin's family and friends.  It is obvious how much Robin was loved and how much she will be missed.


----------



## honeywolf7

NativeTxn, I'm having the same problem....It really seems like a bad dream that we'll all wake up from soon.  I went and signed the guest book.


----------



## janette

When I looked for the obituary half of me still believed that I wouldn't find it.   It just couldn't be true


----------



## Hnymoon@Dixie




----------



## Saffron

Thanks for sharing with us Janette.  That is a beautiful tribute to her indeed.


----------



## Poohbear123

It must be a very sad time for her family, but, they must know she is an Angel now, watching over her Caitlyn.......Faith.


----------



## catsrule

Thank You for posting this Janette.  My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## Deb in IA

When I see things in cyberspace, it is tempting sometimes to not believe they are really true.  Maybe it really didn't happen, maybe it is all a mistake, or even some sick joke (we know we've had some trolls around here pull stunts like that).   

Sadly, the obituary makes it "official" for me.  

But what a beautiful memorial that was.  

And the most touching item was that even in death, Robin was unselfishly able to help others by being an organ donor.  

What a wonderful person.  


Truly, a light has gone out in our community . . .


----------



## Cthia

Janette thank you so much for posting Robin's obituary. What a very nice memorial her family did for her. 

Thoughts and prayers for Robin's family. 

Her daughter Caitlyn will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## ead79

Thank you for posting the obituary, Janette.  It just makes it even more real and tragic to me.  Robin will indeed me missed here.  What a terrific thing for her to be an organ donor--I have chosen to be a donor on my drivers license as well.


----------



## SueM in MN

That is a very sweet and sad obituary. Thanks for sharing it.

For the people who wondered about an address to send cards to, I bet you could send them to the funeral directors. My MIL's sister died recently and I know their funeral director received some cards that he forwarded on to the family.
Here's the address from the obituary:
Williams Funeral Directors Family Owned and Operated Since 1885 716 Main St. Garland TX 972-276-5000


----------



## janette

Thank you Sue for that suggestion,  I'm sure it would work.   

Robin's mother wrote the obituary.   I've told her how touching and beautiful it was.   She said she'd try to check in with us sometime but just can't right now.


----------



## Rock'n Robin

I just found all of this today.  How sad!  I always assumed Robin was older, with all she had been through.  Prayers for Caitlyn.
Robin M.


----------



## dizneenut

> That is one of the most beautiful and touching obituaries I have ever read.



I totally agree. I am sitting here in tears. I am still in shock over this.   
My heart goes out to Caitlyn & Robin's family.


----------



## Lezah

Thanks so much for posting this.  I just signed the guest book and loved reading the other posts from others from here on the DIS.  I used Robin's story about Pennies from heaven today when talking to a patient who had just lost her cousin after a very short illness.  I cried again telling her about it as I have reading all these posts about Robin and Caitlyn.  It gave her some comfort though and that was a blessing.  Thank God for these DIS boards and all those who post on them.


----------



## Jeff in BigD

Unfortunately I won't be able to go, but I'll continue to pray for them.


----------



## doxdogy

Thank you for posting this.  My heart breaks for the family and her wonderful little girl.  I was just thinking about her the other day.


----------



## adamak

Thank you for posting the obiturary.  

Just sad.


----------



## Buckalew

What a beautiful tribute to her daughter. How she wrote that, in her shock, is beyond me. Robin was a special person all right. We were honored to have met her here.


----------



## janette

The visitation was very nice.   I was able to talk to Jennifer,  Robin's Mom (Ellen)  and grandma too.      Several other members of Robin's family was there also,  it was great to meet and talk to them.   Robin touched so many lives.

They are still pretty shaky but as well as can be expected.   I told them that many people want to send something for Caitlyn and that I would have it sent to me and I'll meet them for lunch or something so I can pass everything on to them.   Maybe by then they'll even be able to have Caitlyn with them.   So anyone that needs my address PM me and I'll send it to you.

You can also send cards directly to the funeral director.


----------



## Mishetta

I'm so heartbroken.  I didn't realize how very young she was!  Makes me feel so selfish now that I posted about the end being near for my dear mother.      God Bless Robin's family & help them through this very dark hour.

Thank you for posting the wake/funeral information.  If I lived closer, I would be going to pay my respects to Robin's family.


----------



## janette

Almost time


----------



## CourtasanSatine

I signed the book as well


----------



## Adrianna

I wasn't able to meet Robin, as I'm fairly new here, but here's a little something (as I seem to be the poetry queen) - so young, so loved, so special.  

When tomorrow starts without me


When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see;
If the sun should rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me;
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,

While thinking of the many things,
We didn't get to say.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too;

But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name,
And took me by the hand,
And said my place was ready,
In heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.
But as I turned to walk away,
A tear fell from my eye,
For all my life, I'd always thought,
I didn't want to die.
I had so much to live for,
So much yet to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you.
I thought of all the yesterdays,
The good ones and the bad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
And all the fun we had.

If I could relive yesterday,
Just even for awhile,
I'd say good-bye and kiss you
And maybe see you smile.
But then I fully realized,
That this could never be
For emptiness and memories,
Would take the place of me.

And when I thought of worldly things,
I might miss come tomorrow,
I thought of you, and when I did,
My heart was filled with sorrow.
But when I walked
through heaven's gates,
I felt so much at home.

When God looked down and smiled at me,
From His great golden throne,
He said "This is eternity,
And all I've promised you."
Today for life on earth is past,
But here it starts anew.
I promise no tomorrow,
But today will always last,
And since each day's the same way
There's no longing for the past.
But you have been so faithful,
So trusting and so true.
Though there were times you did some things,
You knew you shouldn't do.
But you have been forgiven
And now at last you're free.
So won't you take my hand
And share my life with me?

So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart,
For every time you think of me,
I'm right here, in your heart


----------



## Planogirl

I wish that I'd gotten to really know Robin.  

Thanks janette for all that you've done and {{{{hugs}}}}.


----------



## MaryJ

Adrianna,

That was beautiful!  It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## SueM in MN

> Adrianna,
> 
> That was beautiful! It brought tears to my eyes.


I second that. How beautiful!


----------



## Adrianna

Yeah, it is beautiful - I didn't write it of course, I just seem to have a knack for picking/finding the right poem/words for a given circumstance......

I'm truly saddened by this, even though I never was fortunate enough to meet her.


----------



## *Flower*

That poem was so lovely Adrianna, and so appropriate too. Of course after I cried, I found it to be comforting....... because there will be no more illness, or uncertainty, or sadness.......

Thank you.


----------



## kinlaw6450

I just got back from a conference in Chicago and read this. My heart goes out to Robin's family, especially her Caitlyn. I read and re-read the posts trying to piece it together. I am so sorry.


----------



## kinlaw6450

I just got back from a conference in Chicago and read this. My heart goes out to Robin's family, especially her Caitlyn. I read and re-read the posts trying to piece it together. I am so sorry.


----------



## Felicia

I agree, it is a beautiful obituary and Adrianna's poem is simply touching.  I just realized Robin and I share a birthday.  I will think of her every year on "our" day.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Very nice, Adrianna, thanks so much.


----------



## dbond

Thank you Adrianna for those beautiful words.  While I'm still grieving for Robin's family, I find out today that dear friends just lost their 13 yo DD to cancer yesterday.  I am sharing Adrianna's beautiful words with the family.


----------

